# Husky looking to get into the street bike market.



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.motorcycle.com/features/husqvarna-vitpilen-701-aero-concept-first-look.html


----------



## Kel71 (Nov 8, 2018)

I would like to see Fantic's street tracker make it.
http://www.caballerofantic.com/en/flat-track


----------



## Huskybill (May 24, 2019)

They have always been in the streetbike market if we go many decades back in time.
I had a dual sport Husqvarna 99 TE 610e it was the first redesigned cagiva engine, she was very fast. Nice bike, I’d like one more dual sport.


----------



## Huskybill (May 24, 2019)

Husqvarna history,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husqvarna_Motorcycles


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Honda or suzuki there a better bike.

My 99 new 610 had oil pump problems. Got a refund.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 28, 2019)

The Husqvarna name for motorcycles is liscenced. The owner of the motorcycle business has changed multiple times since same as chainsaw company.

It remains to be seen if it becomes the electric arm of the KTM group.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 28, 2019)

One must look how long the husky engine will last on the street. There ugh tech short lived at least my new 99 te610e was. I’d never buy a kantoonhuska. The Ktm factory rep ask me to never buy a ktm product again.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2019)

Judging by the way my new ‘98 husky 250wr and my new ‘99 husky te610e both had problems. I couldn’t jet the 250 so it would run decent every day. Plus the availability of parts. The 610 had oil pump problems it wiped out the cam in the head. I should of purchased a Honda. Thank god I didn’t sell my left kicker old huskys they out lasted the newer huskys.

When buying these bikes read about when they need to be refreshed.


----------

